# has anyone used poplar as a hard wood floor



## pauljuilleret (Nov 16, 2013)

I just finished making tung and grove siding out of poplar. after I finished the mill work I then pre conditioned it and stained it with a cherry stain, followed by two coats of spar varnish. it was then installed on a front porch. The owner now asked me about using it as flooring. I know it isn't as hard as Oak or Maple but is harder than the southern yellow pine they have down now. toss me some ideas as to how you folks feel bout this idea. Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## gargey (Apr 11, 2016)

"toss me some ideas as to how you folks feel bout this idea."

Its too soft, in addition to butt-ugly.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

It is a bit soft, and would have to be expected to get dinged and beat up. I think it would be about expectations. Wouldn't be my choice, not that it matters.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

wood database Poplar is considerably softer (560 janka), than the southern yellow pines vary from (&00 to 900) depending on species.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Poplar and SYP are going to be similar in hardness. It's not exactly an apples to apples comparison because pine has hard/soft growth rings. I agree with Shane that it's about expectations. It's not going to perform or last as long as oak or hard maple but at the rate people remodel these days, maybe won't matter.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Poplar is a stable wood and rather inexpensive. If the color and grain pattern are agreeable, why not use it?
It won't have the durability of oak, but other "soft" woods get used as flooring all the time. Going in with tempered expectations might actually yield some pleasant surprises.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

All woods have been used for flooring from the earliest times. Whatever was available in the area was used. It's only since the advent of worldwide transportation and factory made flooring that the more durable species of wood has been used. It all boils down to durability vs cost. Appearance is also another factor.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Use it but apply an epoxy finish to harden the surface.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

> All woods have been used for flooring from the earliest times. Whatever was available in the area was used.
> 
> - MrRon


quite a few years ago i was over a friends helping him with some kitchen plumbing in the oooooold farmhouse he was living in. the house has wide plank shiplap flooring that i thought was different shades of stain on different boards.workin down in the basement/root cellar i stopped and looked at the underside of the flooring. there was red and white oak, maple,poplar, pine, hickory. it wasnt different shades of stain- just different species of lumber- whatever was available on the property to cut.
what blew me away was a couple months later helping him with some siding. we tore off the old shiplap siding and could see the ends of the floor boards. full 2" thick!

poplar,imo, would make a good floor as long as its known it might ding and scrape easier than harder woods


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Poplar would work, then use area rugs to help protect it….like they used to do with the Front Parlors….Fancy wood around the edges where they'd show, Pine, fir poplar under a rug so it won't show.

Maybe take so "Car Siding" and lay that down? Grooves down, of course…


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

With modern finishes there's no reason you couldn't use poplar. Look for something better than the normal big box floor poly and look at catalyzed and specialty finishes.

This stuff is amazing:

https://www.bona.com/en-US/Bona-Professional/Products/Coatings/Waterborne-Finishes-and-Sealers/Bona-Traffic/

And I've heard good things about this:

http://www.lenmar-coatings.com/product-detail/pro/lenmar/polyurethane-wood-floor-finish-350-voc


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

> Use it but apply an epoxy finish to harden the surface.
> 
> - papadan


It will still dent. I wouldn't use it, too soft.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Ipe or jatoba come to mind - neither will easily dent.

M


----------

